# 5216H questions



## desertsteel (Oct 16, 2013)

Howdy all!
I recently bought a 5216H, 16hp B&S I/C twin with a 36" deck and a snow-blower as my main yard tractor. Now that i have used it for a couple of months and have gotten used to it's personality, i am in need of some knowledge and insights please... the first thing I've noticed is it sounds like the starter is dragging when i start it up. It sounds like something is rubbing when the starter is engaged. ideas? 2nd, is the pto pulley supposed to make racket when your foot comes off of the pedal and it's engaged? It's not loose, it has a new belt, it just sounds loud to me. everything seems to run very smoothly and it cuts great! 3rd, it's backfiring every time i shut it off, nice flame blows out of the exhaust. I pulled the solenoid off of the carb to clean it and i thought there was supposed to be a plunger of sorts, but there is nothing and I'm not seeing any adjustment screws. 4th, it won't idle down anymore. when the throttle is pushed all of the way down it sounds like about half throttle rpm's. and for now the last question is....after running it for a couple of hours cutting grass and i shut it down, it smokes at the front of the motor. I know it has an oil leak but i haven't determined from where yet; is there a common place they are known to leak at? 

The only issue this mower had when i bought it was the starter issue. i've been using it twice a week since i bought it so i haven't wanted to tear into it yet . I should have a bit of a break to work on it between leaves and snow...i hope.

I've wrenched enough over the years that I can figure out most things but it would be nice to able to pick other brains for a change....

Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge. I love the way this tractor cuts, once i got use to H drive i really like it as well. Even the 80's model seems to be very well made and i'm looking forward to blowing MI. snow with it down my 1/4 mile drive.


----------

